# Raising Prices on Martell Knives



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2017)

In the near future, Im going to be increasing the prices on my knives *significantly, 30-40%*. Unfortunately this is something that must be done for me to stay in business, Ill explain why.



1.	Communication

This is a killer for me sometimes. Being a one man show I find it difficult to keep up with all communications. I do an OK job most of the time but Im fairly certain that I have some customers who would have me do better. 

Currently I have very little time to answer status update questions and these, of course, are what I get the most of. 

I have no time for WIP requests, picture requests, nor do I have an easy way to even shoot a picture for upload. 

How to handle this situation is debatable yet whats not is the time required to address the customers need to know. There is a requirement that must be met. With today's communication culture it will likely be ever more demanding.





2.	Cushion

There is a need in business to be able to make a mistake and not have it ruin, or nearly ruin, your company.

I need to build a cushion that allows for me to make the odd mistake, take the odd loss, or to simply try something new. To never be able to make a mistake or experiment on new ways of doing things is death. This is the level Ive been working at for far too long.





3.	Quality in Workmanship

As I gain more experience I offer my customers higher quality through a better product. 
 
Ive gained a lot of experience and Im now a better craftsman that provides a higher level of craftsmanship as a result but this higher level requires a high cost in greater amounts of time and consumables used. 

Sometimes more experience can make for a reduction in costs and sometimes it can make for an increase in costs. I always look to find the balance where I can offer better quality without an increase in cost yet there is always a tipping point where I cant do more for less.





4.	Materials

Ive always used the best materials I could afford. I will not compromise in my desire to provide the best quality I can to my customers. 

The cost of many of the materials, and consumables, used in making knives have increased many times over in recent years and we can expect more of this in the future.





5.	Growth

Im at a stagnant growth point. I feel that Im pushing the max out of what I can do with what I have to work with.

I will need to expand on my equipment so that I too can expand and begin to provide the knives that I know Im capable of making. 

I have a need to grow as a knifemaker. This doesnt mean that I want a bigger shop, more tools, employees, etc  it means that I want to make better knives and to continue to improve my skills so that I can ultimately make better knives. 





In summary; 

I hope that my past customers can attest to the quality of product Ive provided over the years as well as to the changes Ive made over time, towards offering even better products.

To continue to provide the level of craftsmanship, quality of materials used, to be able to grow & expand, and to experiment with new ideas/concepts I require an increase in pricing of my products. 


*To soften the blow I will leave my list open for a few weeks to allow for you to get your name on it at todays pricing. Once this passes the new prices will go into effect for any one not on the list.* 


Thanks to everyone who has purchased a knife in the past and will in the future. 

Regards,
Dave


----------



## malexthekid (May 20, 2017)

I feel like a prick for asking this but can one jump in before the price hike?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I feel like a prick for asking this but can one jump in before the price hike?




You're not being a prick at all Alex, you must've just missed this above...



> To soften the blow I will leave my list open for a few weeks to allow for you to get your name on it at todays pricing. Once this passes the new prices will go into effect for any one not on the list.



Thanks for asking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2017)

BTW, any and all comments welcome here.


----------



## malexthekid (May 20, 2017)

Thanks Dave. Always skim reading and then making an a$$ of myself asking the obvious. Haha


----------



## ashy2classy (May 20, 2017)

I can't speak for everyone, but I'm sure most of us don't blame you one bit for taking this step. I've never used any of your knives, but all reviews of your products and services are nothing but positive, so I'm sure even with the increase they're well worth the cost. 

From reading recent posts on the subject, it sounds like you need an initial influx of cash to take care of equipment repair/replacement and increase inventory of materials (obviously I'm clueless so there's a good chance I'm completely wrong). Hopefully the looming price increase will urge more folks to get on the list and you can get the capital you need to ramp things up again. 

If there's anything we can do to help let me/us know!


----------



## valgard (May 20, 2017)

This is bad news for me as I had planned to get a couple of your knives in the future and due to current commitments can't get on your list anytime soon. However, I absolutely understand the reasons (it all makes sense) and hope it works well for you going forward and make it a sustainable business Dave.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 21, 2017)

I think price increases in general for anything are inevitable one way or another, so it was only a matter of time. The other possibility  compromising on quality  isn't an option you're willing to consider, and I for one respect your stand on that it seems like a good philosophy.

Having communicated with others who've used and own you knives both pros and enthusiasts/collectors who've tried just about everything, a common theme is their opinion that the performance of Martell knives surpasses many others including those at higher price points. 

Sadly I am in a position similar to valgard and cannot commit to any new projects that I do not currently have on the books, as a number of other non-knife related significant financial commitments are on my horizon. That said, I will be pleased to own your work even if for the time being it is limited to the form of rehandles (they look amazing, can't wait!)


----------



## Marek07 (May 22, 2017)

:2cents:

I recently purchased one of Dave's CPM knives. As already noted on BST, when one of Dave's knives was being sold...

*Never *had a new knife that did not benefit from a light strop... until Dave's! Absolutely flawless F&F. When put to the test (in some very esteemed company), it was the best performing knife overall - profile, balance, cutting ability, feel and food release.

Now that he's announced an impending price rise, I simply must order another one. If you haven't got one yet, you really should try one. *Plus....* Dave is excellent to communicate with.


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 23, 2017)

You've got me!

So, for a 240 gyuto, what steels do you offer and how should I ever decide between wa and western???


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2017)

FWIW, I just came back from the ECG at Wildboars and there were several Martell gyutos there. Including Starry Night. I concur with what's been said above. Every year Dave's knifes seem to stack up with the best of them when tested side by side. In fact, one of the guys at the event was getting a custom from Harner and they were discussing shape. Dave knife was one of the knives on the table being traced for profile and such.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2017)

OK folks, the new prices are going in effect from this point on. I will post them shortly.


----------

